# أغرب حوادث الولادة في العـالم ........؟



## فادية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*وضعت امرأة هندية مولودها الأول في قعر بئر يبلغ عمقها خمسين قدماً وكانت المرأة التي تبلغ من العمر 28 سنة سقطت في بئر بعد شعورها بآلام المخاض وهي بعيدة عن بيتها فخرج المولود في قعر بئر التي كانت شبه جافة . وتصادف مرور بعض السكان قريباً من البئر فسمعو صوت طفل يبكي وتعرفوا على الفور مصدر الصوت فقاموا بإنقاذ الأم ووليدها .*​



*مخاض في الجو*
*شعرت ماريا يوسوفا بألم مفاجئ أثناء ممارستها القفز الجوي بالمظلة فأدركت أنها في مرحلة المخاض وتمكنت من التحكم في هبوطها بالمظلة واستطاعت أن تضع طفلتها بعد دقائق من استقرارها على الأرض بعد ممارستها القفز الجوي . بينما هرع الأطباء بموقع الهبوط لمساعدتها في عملية الولادة , قالت الأم : آخر كلمة سمعتها هي أنها أنثى ولم أصح بعدها إلا في المستشفى ورغم تحذيرات الأطباء لها من عدم ممارسة القفز إلا أنها أصرت على ذلك رغبة منها في أن يستمتع الجنين في بطنها بشعور التحليق في الجو والقفز الحر وأن يحصل على شيء فريد قبل أن يخرج للحياة , تقول ماريا لقد كنت في الجو عندما شعرت بالألم المفاجئ وعندما أدركت أن عملية الولادة قد بدأت أخذت أدعو الله بأعلى صوتي أن يعينني وضممت ساقي بقوة إن هذا هو كل ما استطعت أن أفعله لقد ظللت أفكر في أمر واحد فقط هو أن تكتب الحياة لمن في بطني وكانت كل ثانية تمر بي أثناء القفز كأنها دهر , وقررت ماريا أن تسمي إبنتها (لاريا ) ويعني الاسم( نورس ) في اللغة اليونانية القديمة .*​ 


*جاءها المخاض وهي تسرق*
*قبضت الشرطة الإيطالية في مدينة باليرمو على لصة بالجرم المشهود ولكن بدلاً من إيداعها في السجن اضطروا إلى نقلها إلى المستشفى إذ جاءها المخاض على حين غفلة , وقد داهمت الشرطة إحدى الشقق بينما كانت فاسيلنكا جوفانوفيتش من أصل صربي تسرق بعض الممتلكات الثمينة بصحبة لص شاب أثناء غياب أصحاب الشقة فأسرع اللصان بالفرار ولكن رجال الأمن تمكنوا من اعتقالهما وفي الطريق إلى مقر الشرطة بدأت آلام المخاض لدى فاسيلنكا فاضطر رجال الأمن إلى مرافقتها إلى جناح الطب النسائي في مستشفى باليرمو حيث وضعت اللصة طفلها بعد ساعة من وصولها .*​ 


*ولدته بعد وفاتها بتسعة أسابيع*
*أغرب ولادة تمت في ولاية لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية حيث تمت ولادة طفل بعد وفاة أمه بتسع أسابيع فقد توقف عقل الأم عن العمل بينما ظل قلب الطفل ينبض عن طريق ضخ الدم والأكسجين صناعياً.. وقد أصر الأطباء على أن ينمو الجنين داخل رحم الأم أطول فترة ممكنة حتى ينمو طبيعياً وولد الطفل بعملية قيصرية .. ثم أوقف الأطباء بعد الولادة مباشرة الضخ الصناعي للقلب وأعلنوا عن وفاة الأم وأكد الأطباء أن هذه هي أطول فترة يعيشها جنين داخل رحم الأم بعد وفاتها إكلينيكياً , حيث أطول فترة سجلت من قبل كانت ثلاثة أسابيع بين الطفل وأخيه ثلاثة أشهر*​ 
*منقول*​​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا غرائب يا فاديه 

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سانت تريزا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

غرائب فعلا


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اغرب شي الاخيرة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وعجبني اسم لاريا كتير ههههههه
ميرسي ياقمررررررر


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

غريبه فعلا 
مرسىىىىى يا فاديه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى لعى المعلومات والغرائب ديه وربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا فادية وغريبة خالص 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا غرائب يا فاديه ​
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*الي يعيش  ياما  يسمع ويشوف يا  كاندي *
*ميرسي لمرورك يا عسل*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> غرائب فعلا


 
*نورتي  عزيزتي*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> اغرب شي الاخيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي  لمرورك  حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضووووووووووووع*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> غريبه فعلا
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا فاديه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
*منور يا كوكومان *
*ميرسي  لمرورك*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكرا ليكى لعى المعلومات والغرائب ديه وربنا يباركك


 
*منور  اخي العزيز *
*ميرسي  لمرورك*​


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل جدا يا فادية وغريبة خالص
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي  لمرورك  الحلو *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه الولادات الغريبه دى
الى يعيش ياما يشووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا فادية
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## viviane tarek (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*غريب جدا" جدا"
يا فادى
بس السيدة الاولى
لما وقعت فالبير متكسرتش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس فعلا" كلهم غريبة اوى
ربنا يبركك *​


----------



## twety (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*سبحااااااااان الله*
*ربنا كبير برضه ويحصل اغرب من كده*

*محدش عارف ممكن واحده تولد النونو بتاعها بعد 5 شهور من مماتها*

*واللى يعيش ياما يشوووووووووووووووووف*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه الولادات الغريبه دى*
> 
> 
> *الى يعيش ياما يشووووووووووووووووف*​


* اكيد يا سويتي الي ي عيش ياما يشووووووووووووووف*
*ميرسي لمرورك*
*نورتيييييييييي*​


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فادية
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 
*عفوا  عزيزي وليم تل *
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *غريب جدا" جدا"*​
> *يا فادى*
> *بس السيدة الاولى*
> *لما وقعت فالبير متكسرتش*
> ...


* منورة  يا فيفيانا *
*ميرسي لمرورك *
*بس اكيد  الست  الي وقعت في البير محصلهاش حاجة والا مكانتش قدرت تولد والا ايه  رأيك *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *سبحااااااااان الله*
> *ربنا كبير برضه ويحصل اغرب من كده*
> 
> *محدش عارف ممكن واحده تولد النونو بتاعها بعد 5 شهور من مماتها*
> ...


* اكيد يا تويتي الي يعيش يامااااااااااااااااااااااا يشوووووووووووووف*
*منورة يا فرختي *​


----------



## abumadona (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## vemy (8 نوفمبر 2008)

حاجات غرييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة............. و شيقة جدا على فكرة .........................ثانكس فادية على الموضووووووووووووووع الغريب دة ............بس على فكرة لو انت جبت موضوع واحد جاب ال100 % فى ثانوىة عامة هيبقى اغرب ههههههههههه
موضوووعك منووووووووووووور يا عسول


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا يا اخت فادية اغرب ولادة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا ولادات غريبه جدا
وخصوصا الاخيرة دي

ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

abumadona قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


 

*عفوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> حاجات غرييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة............. و شيقة جدا على فكرة .........................ثانكس فادية على الموضووووووووووووووع الغريب دة ............بس على فكرة لو انت جبت موضوع واحد جاب ال100 % فى ثانوىة عامة هيبقى اغرب ههههههههههه
> موضوووعك منووووووووووووور يا عسول


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لما ابقى اشوف حد جاب 100% في ثانوية عامة هجيبهالك ولا  تزعلي*
*شكرا لمرورررررررررررررررررررك*​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا يا اخت فادية اغرب ولادة​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا رجاء*
*نورتي لموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> فعلا ولادات غريبه جدا
> 
> وخصوصا الاخيرة دي​
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع​



*ميرسي لمرورك  عزيزتي *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------

